# Curves fitness??



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Can anyone sell this to me??

thinking of joining my local curves. Scared to go it alone though. How much is it? Is there a contract?

Or would i be better off just swimming a few nights a week?

desperate to lose jelly belly and thunder thighs but i just cant do it.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya

Not sure by the term Curves? Is it a gym or a club?

If its a gym I would ask if you can have a months trial rather than sign up for a whole year.  Give it a month and see how you go.  Most gyms are likely to do this now due to the credit crunch.

Ask them what kind of stuff will you get if you join? i.e. classes, weights, exercise machines.  Ask if you will have an induction with a trainer/instructor and then if they provide support when/if needed later? Ask if they do a fitness plan specifically for you.

I'm a total fitness freak so I would say go for it, but try before you buy IYKWIM

Shelley x


----------

